# MM1 to 98 Chevy 1500 / Power Steering hydraulics completed



## UpstateNYer (Dec 22, 2008)

I have finished the retrofit of the MM1 to my 1998 Chevy 1500 and I am ecstatic with the final product. I have utilized the stock power-steering pump to power my hydraulics and I could not be happier with the final result. The 7.5 plow lifts and angles very quickly with little or no effect on steering performance. It was almost too simple. I bought a new pressure side power steering hose at NAPA, cut it in half, had them crimp on a 1/4" NPT end on each half. Then I bought a 1/4" male and female quick connect and affixed to each half of the stock hose. Two new 1/4" NPT X 3/8 compression hoses and another male / female quick connect the power steering pump to the in side of the valve assembly and the out side of the valve assembly back to the steering box and I am done. Now in the off season I just uncouple the quick-connects from the valve assembly and insert a short hydraulic hose with another male / female quick-connect and the power steering is back the way it was except for a 12" peice of hose. The only thing I have left to do is install the $200.00 wiring harness for the plow-side lights and I am ready to go. The stock Fisher harness was almost as expensive as my plow ($300). I am going to add the recommended ballast (400 lbs.). I am planning on using 40lb water softener salt bags and then using the salt in my softener as I need it. That should last through the winter.


----------



## MRBachand (Jan 23, 2009)

Very nice ..... Perhaps an inline filter on the return line a good idea.


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

UpstateNYer;841033 said:


> I have finished the retrofit of the MM1 to my 1998 Chevy 1500 and I am ecstatic with the final product. I have utilized the stock power-steering pump to power my hydraulics and I could not be happier with the final result. The 7.5 plow lifts and angles very quickly with little or no effect on steering performance. It was almost too simple. I bought a new pressure side power steering hose at NAPA, cut it in half, had them crimp on a 1/4" NPT end on each half. Then I bought a 1/4" male and female quick connect and affixed to each half of the stock hose. Two new 1/4" NPT X 3/8 compression hoses and another male / female quick connect the power steering pump to the in side of the valve assembly and the out side of the valve assembly back to the steering box and I am done. Now in the off season I just uncouple the quick-connects from the valve assembly and insert a short hydraulic hose with another male / female quick-connect and the power steering is back the way it was except for a 12" peice of hose. The only thing I have left to do is install the $200.00 wiring harness for the plow-side lights and I am ready to go. The stock Fisher harness was almost as expensive as my plow ($300). I am going to add the recommended ballast (400 lbs.). I am planning on using 40lb water softener salt bags and then using the salt in my softener as I need it. That should last through the winter.


Interesting,
How close to Chittenango/Cazenovia are you? I plan on moving my MM1 to my 98 GMC after my 88 dies and would like to see your setup.


----------



## UpstateNYer (Dec 22, 2008)

I live in Oriskany Falls, NY about 25 miles from Caz / ****. Your welcome to come take a look. Send me your e-mail address and I will give you directions.


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

UpstateNYer;842815 said:


> I live in Oriskany Falls, NY about 25 miles from Caz / ****. Your welcome to come take a look. Send me your e-mail address and I will give you directions.


Message sent.


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

Did you get my message? 

I know your not able to PM until after you have something like 10 post but if you check your profile I think you'll be able to read my message.


----------



## UpstateNYer (Dec 22, 2008)

Got it! I will be in touch.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

To keep it all together, pics are at:
http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...0K1500%20Plow/


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

JFon101231;1331683 said:


> To keep it all together, pics are at:
> http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...0K1500%20Plow/


that link took me to the photobucket main page...sounds like an awesome project!


----------



## UpstateNYer (Dec 22, 2008)

Try this link
http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y209/dsmorol2/1998 Chevy K1500 Plow/


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for fixing that


----------



## UpstateNYer (Dec 22, 2008)

Just to update this thread, I am still using the above setup and have not experienced a single breakdown or loss of performance. We have had 2 ft of snow in the last 7 days and my truck and plow performed flawlessly. I first posted the use of the stock power steering unit to operate my MM1 in 2008.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats! My '88 just killed the power steering Saturday night with no plow "stress" on it :crying: Not sure if it is the pump or box yet, but it was full when I left the house but when doing my IL's, all of a sudden there was a groan and the wheel just about locked up. Not what I was looking for on a truck I was looking to sell in a week or so since I got a new one and just hadn't put the plow on yet.


----------



## gmcdan (Nov 4, 2011)

i notice you used pvc pipe for the extension on the steering pump . i have a similar home made set up but i used a piece of exhaust pipe so that air would help cool the fluid . the pvc insulates the heat . just a sugestion .


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

UpstateNYer;1552658 said:


> Just to update this thread, I am still using the above setup and have not experienced a single breakdown or loss of performance. We have had 2 ft of snow in the last 7 days and my truck and plow performed flawlessly. I first posted the use of the stock power steering unit to operate my MM1 in 2008.


That's great. I really like that idea.





JFon101231;1552759 said:


> Congrats! My '88 just killed the power steering Saturday night with no plow "stress" on it :crying: Not sure if it is the pump or box yet, but it was full when I left the house but when doing my IL's, all of a sudden there was a groan and the wheel just about locked up. Not what I was looking for on a truck I was looking to sell in a week or so since I got a new one and just hadn't put the plow on yet.


If you're saying you lost fluid, it's more likely a simple broken hose/rusted steel line.


----------

